# Pakistan Armed Forces | Snipers, Designated Marksmen, Sharp Shooters.



## pakomar

Anyone with Pakistan army SSG sniper pictures. please share

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beskar

SSG snipers












These aren't from SSG but still, Good stuff!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## tyagi

does pak army use 50 cal sniper rifle


----------



## Beskar

tyagi said:


> does pak army use 50 cal sniper rifle



Yes we do. The american Barrett M82.

Anyway, Pakomar, here's a picture of our Anti-Narcotics task force. They also use sniper rifles.

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## pakomar

cool guys keep it coming


----------



## Super Falcon

yes we need more pics


----------



## pakomar

Also anyone have Pakistani sniper video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XYON

For the record.

In 0.50 cal, Pakistan Army has recently inducted the RANGEMASTER made by a manufacturer in UK. Barret is seldom used by the Army albeit SSG because of the complaint of this heavy recoil. 

In 7.62mm, Pakistan Army has the STEYR which was inducted in the 1990's and now the special forces truly like using the ACCURACY INTERNATIONAL (AI) which is quite a capable Sniper Rifle.

The pics above posted by Bezerk show the Steyr Sniper Rifle (7.62mm)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beskar

epool said:


> The pics above posted by Bezerk show the Steyr Sniper Rifle (7.62mm)



Indeed. Here's a picture of my friend holding a 7.62MM Steyr Sniper Rifle that I took myself last year at an Infantry training camp.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Beskar

Paritosh:

Yes it's a scoped version of the FN-FAL. 


_ FAL variants_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beskar

A.T.F sniper

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## paritosh

what are the rifles used by the PA and special forces?


----------



## Xeric

We also use Styre.


----------



## XYON

Also,

The 'shredded' suits worn by the snipers above are called GHILLE SUITS invented by an American Company in the 90's. These suits come is various camo types for all environmental conditions. Pakistan Army Ghillie Suits are however made locally.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pakomar

Does Pakistan army have a special sniper school? Do Special Forces and regulars have the same sniper training?


----------



## NEHA

i really like this....


----------



## paritosh

epool said:


> Also,
> 
> The 'shredded' suits worn by the snipers above are called GHILLE SUITS invented by an American Company in the 90's. These suits come is various camo types for all environmental conditions. Pakistan Army Ghillie Suits are however made locally.



i know about that...but 90s?you sure about that?


----------



## Keysersoze

epool said:


> Also,
> 
> The 'shredded' suits worn by the snipers above are called GHILLE SUITS invented by an American Company in the 90's. These suits come is various camo types for all environmental conditions. Pakistan Army Ghillie Suits are however made locally.



The above is wrong Ghillie suits were supposedly developed a lot earlier by Scottish gamekeepers (a Ghillie is a name for a gamekeeper) They have been in use since the 1900's.


----------



## paritosh

does pakarmy use synthetic ghillies?


----------



## RescueRanger

how come Indian snipers, army, jets and everything else end up in Pakistan posts... Please people lets stick to the title of the thread...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beskar

RescueRanger said:


> how come Indian snipers, army, jets and everything else end up in Pakistan posts... Please people lets stick to the title of the thread...



At least you took a notice. It's been going on for some time now. This stealth-trolling must stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blain2

tyagi said:


> no it is Heckler & Koch HK PSG-1



Yes it is a PSG-1. Odd choice for the IA though. This rifle being a semi-auto is essentially designed for Police and LEA CT usage and preferred by them (although not exclusively). Bolt action typically is considered to provide better accuracy (sub MOA) in the field and most Armies use bolt action rifles for dedicated sniper usage. I am sure IA also use some version of bolt actions. 

The best sniper rifle in use with the Pak Army right now is the AI L-96 in use with the SSG. The regular units are using the Steyr SSG-69 for their sniper cadres as has been mentioned in prev. posts.

There are sniper training programs at both the School of Infantry and Tactics as well as with the SSG.

I would second the above posts. If you are posting pictures related to IA etc. please use appropriate forums before this one degenerates into another "mine is better than yours..."

Thank you.


----------



## tyagi

blain2 said:


> The best sniper rifle in use with the Pak Army right now is the AI L-96 in use with the SSG.
> 
> Thank you.


AI L-96 IS better than Barrett M82


----------



## Keysersoze

Yup the L96 is a really good weapon. Just wish it could be lighter but I wish that about most kit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blain2

tyagi said:


> AI L-96 IS better than Barrett M82



Two different classes of weapons. Former is a dedicated Sniper rifle, whereas Light fifty is more of an AMR which can and has been used against personnel as well. Accuracy wise you are definitely correct that L-96 has much higher accuracy than the M-82.


----------



## arslan_treen

****** sorry i meant its not PSG it probebly is GAliL!!!


----------



## M1A2

zalmay said:


> its an SVD DARAGANOVE russian amazing rifle



If these are Paksitani then it's great ! 
Great job !!!!!
Paksitan Zindabaad


----------



## M1A2

arslan_treen said:


> dude its not it galil cheak the barrel lenght and the magzine is bent !!!!! psg always have a a str8 magzine it probebly is that galil rifle
> and a didnt mean india does not uses Psg-1 they do i saw that on Tv !!



yep it's not PSG.IT can be a new type of PSG.


----------



## M1A2

arslan_treen said:


> dude its not it galil cheak the barrel lenght and the magzine is bent !!!!! psg always have a a str8 magzine it probebly is that galil rifle
> and a didnt mean india does not uses Psg-1 they do i saw that on Tv !!



In first pic it can be PSG but magzine is like G-3 but in secound pic it is an other type of PSG.And for more,india is also using PSG rifle.It's been used in Mumbi so called oppration.

Long Live Pakistan


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Canaan

epool said:


> Also,
> 
> The 'shredded' suits worn by the snipers above are called GHILLE SUITS invented by an American Company in the 90's. These suits come is various camo types for all environmental conditions. Pakistan Army Ghillie Suits are however made locally.



actually it was invented by scottish gamekeepers maybe sometime in the 18th century


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Spear

Waooo Cool Pics specially the last ones


----------



## blain2

Keys, spotters are used depending on units. While it is always optimized to have two man teams, in infantry units that may not require their snipers to conduct long distance stalking, a single sniper working alone is fine. In SF teams in Pakistan, the Snipers are deployed in teams with spotters having magnified scopes and assault rifles for spotting and team protection.

Couple of shots of SSG sniper teams:










Also see the following from 2:15. It shows the 34 FF's Sniper team with Steyr SSG 69 as well as an AI L-96 around 2:25 with the sniper.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ramsis

Nice pix guys!, I like the pakistani army.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sunny4pak

so it means the second sniper in this video is L96 and the other one is Styer 69.....? am i rite kindly share info about L96 i mean origin and range as well as how many in our army today


----------



## Sunny4pak

Why Pak army or ISPR does not launch any movie regarding our snipers and other military operation same like we can see "shooter" and sniper movie in hollywood.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

Sunny4pak said:


> so it means the second sniper in this video is L96 and the other one is Styer 69.....? am i rite kindly share info about L96 i mean origin and range as well as how many in our army today



Accuracy International L96:
Modern Firearms - Sniper Rifle - L96 / Arctic Warfare


----------



## Sunny4pak

Thnx brother for the info but which one is PA using ............


----------



## TOPGUN

Awsome pic's go Pak army & GOD bless Pakistan!


----------



## princealpha

pakomar said:


> Does Pakistan army have a special sniper school? Do Special Forces and regulars have the same sniper training?



*Pakistan Army does have a specialized sniper school. Its in Quetta and is run under the auspices of the School of Infantry and Tactics, Pakistan Army. The course requires trainees to have been in the Army for at least 2 years or so and is about a month long.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sunny4pak

Nice Pics Guys please share some more


----------



## arsenal_gooner

if youre intrested to learn more about sniper rifles then 
visit this site 


http://translate.google.co.uk/trans.../2009/05/28/nowadays-sniper-rifle/&hl=en&sa=G


----------



## abbasniazi

XYON said:


> For the record.
> 
> In 0.50 cal, Pakistan Army has recently inducted the RANGEMASTER made by a manufacturer in UK. Barret is seldom used by the Army albeit SSG because of the complaint of this heavy recoil.
> 
> In 7.62mm, Pakistan Army has the STEYR which was inducted in the 1990's and now the special forces truly like using the ACCURACY INTERNATIONAL (AI) which is quite a capable Sniper Rifle.
> 
> The pics above posted by Bezerk show the Steyr Sniper Rifle (7.62mm)




I Love This Rifle, Its Awsome, Plz also read out the article i posted from RPA Rifle's Website




RPA Rangemaster .50 
Caliber: .50 BMG (12.7x99mm NATO) 
Barrel: Fluted w/muzzle brake, made by Borders Barrels 
Barrel Length: 32" (812mm) 
Twist: RH 1:15" 
Weight (inc. optics and bipod): 37.3 lbs (16.95 kg)

Overall Length: 60" (1520mm) 
Folded Length: 48" (1230mm) 
Magazine: 5 Round Detachable Box 
Trigger: Fully adjustable 2 stage 
Stock: Composite 
Finish: Matte 
Price: Contact RPA 

Many of our USA based readers will not recognize RPA as their rifles are not imported into the USA. But those outside of our shores probably have heard of the RPA line of rifles, especially if they are in the competitive and tactical shooting arena. RPA is a large, UK based precision rifle manufacturer that offers several tactical rifles as well as their target, hunting and custom rifles. We were invited to perform a review of their Rangemaster .50 BMG rifle as well as take a look at some of their other .308 tactical rifles. Since these rifles are not imported into the USA we made arrangements to have a UK member of SC to visit with RPA and perform the familiarization and review of these rifles. 

The evaluation was performed at the military range in Kent where Stephen Higgs, the sales manager at RPA had everything arranged for our time with the rifles. Everyone knows that the .50 rifles are supposed to be big, and the Rangemaster is, but not in the same square box shape as many of the other .50's out there, it has a very clean and ergonomically correct shape to it. 





The pistol grip is well sized with a slight curve and palm swell that fits the hand nicely. Since .50's are pretty much always fired from the prone position, the free hand sits nicely at the rear of the stock. We liked the fact that you could get your whole hand around it, and not just the web of your hand. The stock is folding to allow for easier transportation and when locked in the extended position there is zero movement in any direction, a very pleasant realization when compared with some other folding stock designs out there. There is also a monopod on the rifle with a button lock that is pushed to release it up or down, and for fine tuning the height, you screw it up or down. It is a nice monopod, but as we have said before, monopods have limited use in a fluid battlefield where things rarely stay still, but against static hard targets at long range where a .50 would be useful, a monopod would be handy for very precise aiming. The butt plate is adjustable for length of pull and height as well. 





The barrels are built by Border Barrels in Scotland and are built to RPA specifications. The barrels are 32" long and are threaded for a muzzlebrake or suppressor. The muzzlebrake was designed by an ex-rocket engineer who understands the use of thrust and the expelling of hot gasses, and it really pays off in its effectiveness. 

The rifle has a 5 round detachable box magazine that slides into the housing smoothly with no grittiness. As is common on many magazine fed rifles you insert the front first and then bring the rear up until it clicks into place. A firm tug downward is always a good confirmation that it is secure. The bolt has 4 lugs which allows for a short 60 degree throw and very rapid chambering of a follow up shot and has a well sized handle. The bolt is very smooth and locks into place nicely and the whole thing has the feeling of high quality throughout. 

The trigger is a two stage design that has a fairly short first stage and then an extremely crisp break at 3.3 lbs on the 2nd stage. There is no over travel and the trigger was very nice to operate. The trigger shoe is wide with some nice ribs to aide in trigger control. The safety is well positioned right above the pistol grip on the right hand side of the action that allows for operation with your firing hand without moving it away from the pistol grip. The safety moved easily with a flick of the finger, but perhaps a bit too easy for our liking, forward for fire, back for safe. The magazine release is ambidextrous and a bit different than most magazine releases. There is a slight movement forward to operate it, but once you are used to it, it works well and prevents an accidental magazine release by catching it on clothes or anything else. 

The rifle is designed with the capability of mounting RPA's own over the barrel rail system for the attachment of night vision optics in front of the day optics. This particular rifle had a Schmidt and Bender PMII 5-25x56mm Tactical Scope mounted and dialed in before we arrived. It made an excellent combination and with the ability for night amplification this would make a very effective system. This was confirmed during the shooting portion of our evaluation. 

When firing an unfamiliar .50 for the first time there can be some tepidness, but that was quickly all put aside after we fired the first shot. The effectiveness of the muzzlebrake is excellent and in combination with the weight of the rifle, the recoil was very manageable, being about the same as a .30-06 sporter rifle. It was impressive and it truly is a rifle you could fire all day. 

The initial target we engaged was an APC at 600m. Yes, fairly large and an easy target but it allowed us to get familiar with the rifle and optics. After a few hits and feeling more comfortable we moved to a 12" target at 1350 meters (1476 yards). Stephen fired the first few shots getting a hit on the 3rd. Our first shot was 1 foot low and right hitting right in front of the target and knocking it back with debris. While we were not able to conduct any ultimate accuracy tests, RPA guarantees .5 MOA with all of their rifles, including their .50 BMGs. That guarantee is impressive, and the rifle remained very consistent throughout our shooting session while engaging several APC's at 900M as well as other long range targets. There was some stiffness when operating the bolt after some of the ball machine gun ammo was used, but there was absolute smoothness when using RPA's own match ammo. 

While we do not feel a .50 BMG makes the best standard use sniper rifle due to its shear size and weight, they are becoming more widely used in military circles. In fact, there are even some law enforcement agencies around the world that are using them for barricaded targets and hard target interdiction, especially as the threat of terrorism continues to develop around the world. These RPA 50 rifles are very well thought out and perform the task admirably. We even tested the rifle with a Suppressor and while effective, it did remind us of exactly how much work that muzzlebrake does. We would recommend to those units that have access to RPA rifles and are looking for a .50, to take a look at the Rangemaster, it will be worth your time. 





Above: RPA Rangemaster 7.62 





Above: RPA Interceptor 

We also had the opportunity to fire the RPA Intercepter and Rangemaster 7.62 on a 400M popup range. Both of the rifles where chambered in 7.62x51 NATO (.308 Win) and are dedicate tactical rifles. While we did not get an extensive opportunity to measure ultimate accuracy or shoot them at long range, the experience did give us a pretty good feeling about the rifles. 

The Rangemaster looked and handled very much like its .50 BMG big brother. It has the same folding stock design, though composite this time instead of metal, and a very similar and effective muzzlebrake. The rifle fired very well during the pop up engagements with and excellent ability for rapid follow up shots. The 10 round detachable box magazine worked well with a magazine release on the font of the trigger guard. All in all, a nicely designed and implemented tactical system, though it is a bit heavy for a .308 rifle. 

The Interceptor rifle had a more traditional style synthetic stock that is fully adjustable and the rifle itself appeared to be quite accurate during our time with it. It utilized the same 10 round detachable box magazine as the Rangemaster but this rifle did not have the muzzlebrake and as such the recoil was stronger and the follow up shots were not as rapid as the Rangemaster rifle. The composite stock is RPA's own design and are built by specialist stock builders. This stock is a good design and quite comfortable with a non slick finish to it and a comfortable palm swell in the pistol grip. During our time with the rifle we discovered no real short comings and enjoyed the rifle considerably. 

We are grateful to RPA, Stephan, and the Kent range for their hospitality and for letting us take a better look at their excellent rifles. 

Sniper Central, Feb 2009

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sohailbutt

I'd like to see this rifle blow up heads of 99&#37; of politicians of my Country both the present Government and the opposition.

If this rifle cannot shoot them then it is nothin more than a mere showpiece.


----------



## PakShaheen79

During current operation





Now can some one shed some light on gun in the last pic?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamal18

With the increasing use of body armour, the .50 calibre sniper rifle will become more widespread. Body armour can stop 7.62.


----------



## XYON

The Army Operatives are from Zarrar Company SSG

The first picture shows the Accuracy International AW 7.62x51mm Sniper Rifle

The second and the last pic shows the 'most likely' the older version of the US made Barret 50 Cal.

Taliban do not wear body armor. The purpose of using these rifles is hitting the targets from a safe distance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*RPA Rangemaster 7.62 have been issued to all infantry units!! since last year.*

They had already been using RPA interceptors,Draganovs,M-82,etc etc.


----------



## Rafi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

i think dragnov is awsome sniper but bareeta is best of them all when comes to one hit one death


----------



## arslan_treen

Super Falcon said:


> i think dragnov is awsome sniper but bareeta is best of them all when comes to one hit one death


with all do respect my brother . your post is wrong in so many ways that it just cant be explained .


----------



## mjnaushad

Rafi said:


> YouTube - We Are Soldiers Sniper Teaser


This one is L96A1 sniper rifle only in use with Special services.....


----------



## mjnaushad

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> *RPA Rangemaster 7.62 have been issued to all infantry units!! since last year.*
> 
> They had already been using RPA interceptors,Draganovs,M-82,etc etc.


What about PSG 1....Have you seen any?

I can identify Dragnov in this video ....Any idea about the gun at 00:21


----------



## Super Falcon

thanx for nice videos now a days im also making videos on youtube hope someone will post mine in future


----------



## NWO

How do these snipers compare with other other snipers around the world?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mjnaushad

NWO said:


> How do these snipers compare with other other snipers around the world?


These sniper rifles are in use with many developed country forces.....

L96 with special forces is in use with britians, Australians, Malaysians etc

PSG 1 is use with Germany, France and United states FBI....

SVD is used by Russian and countries depends mostly on russia for military equipment..

This shows the quality of these rifles.....


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sid426

Can you post some reasons why you consider Draganov inferior?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@sid.... its cheap, not very accurate,low calibr, not as reliable as range master or others.... its indias main sniper, but used as a secondary sniper by Pakistans F.C/Rangers and not inducted by army.
Army uses british,american and european systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## spike19

pakomar said:


> Does Pakistan army have a special sniper school? Do Special Forces and regulars have the same sniper training?



can any one tell me the name of pof made sniper rifle


----------



## TaimiKhan

spike19 said:


> can any one tell me the name of pof made sniper rifle



Its called PSR-90.

http://www.pof.gov.pk/IW_RiflePSR90.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XYON

mjnaushad said:


> What about PSG 1....Have you seen any?
> 
> I can identify Dragnov in this video ....Any idea about the gun at 00:21
> 
> YouTube- South Waziristan Operation (Rah-e-Nijat) Nov 9,2009 - Pakistan Army



The Rifle shown at 0:21 is the Steyr SSG Sniper Rifle that was inducted in the Army in 1996

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tuahaa

Pak army is ownage!


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

TaimiKhan said:


> Its called PSR-90.
> 
> Pakistan Ordnance Factories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mughaljee

please update the pics ?


----------



## mughaljee

TaimiKhan said:


> Its called PSR-90.
> 
> Pakistan Ordnance Factories



sir, 
is it the final piece.
i mean the best one which we use ? (made by Pakistan)


----------



## mjnaushad

mughaljee said:


> sir,
> is it the final piece.
> i mean the best one which we use ? (made by Pakistan)


PSR 90 is Made in Pakistan and is the one shown above in the pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

my friends.....expect some ''interesting'' news this June. 

had a 'competition' at Tilla range. 6 contenders.


in June, you will find out.


----------



## XYON

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> my friends.....expect some ''interesting'' news this June.
> 
> had a 'competition' at Tilla range. 6 contenders.
> 
> 
> in June, you will find out.


 
Army only has had 1st round of trials for the 7.62x51mm Sniper Rifle competition in February 2011 at Tillah Ranges. Next round of winter trials is expected by end of this month. Results by June 2011 will be too soon and we are expecting this project to mature more like by June 2012 keeping in view availability of funds etc! But one thing is for sure, what Army wants in the new rifle system can only be provided by a few specialized systems available worldwide. The systems currently tested are not fully at par with what is required by the Infantry. Hence Army is looking to call in a few more international vendors later this year before short-listing the final 4 or 5.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

í think sooner than 2012. but we shall see

all state of the art weapons were there; 5 UK weapons, 1 from south Africa, and 1 from Swizterland....1 from Republic of Turkey - 

....a formidable platform indeed for 1000m range


more infos at later time down the road; regards...


----------



## SSGPA1

XYON said:


> Army only has had 1st round of trials for the 7.62x51mm Sniper Rifle competition in February 2011 at Tillah Ranges. Next round of winter trials is expected by end of this month. Results by June 2011 will be too soon and we are expecting this project to mature more like by June 2012 keeping in view availability of funds etc! But one thing is for sure, what Army wants in the new rifle system can only be provided by a few specialized systems available worldwide. The systems currently tested are not fully at par with what is required by the Infantry. Hence Army is looking to call in a few more international vendors later this year before short-listing the final 4 or 5.



A solution is to issue licences for gun and rifle production to private sector and then RFP the requirements. We have the ability to make this in house and private sector has the means to produce it. Jobs will be created and the platform will be far more cost effective.


----------



## jehangirhaider

http://www.pakistanarmy.gov.pk/awpreview/ImageEnlarged.aspx?GalleryID=125&ImageID=1669

http://www.pakistanarmy.gov.pk/awpreview/ImageEnlarged.aspx?GalleryID=125&ImageID=1668


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

can anyone try to guess what it is?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> can anyone try to guess what it is?


of course the one and only Barrett M82 or famously called 50 cal. ?


----------



## Drawn_Sword_of_God

nice, pak army should stick with bolt actions as they are more accurate, reliable and have a greater range


----------



## Jango

Sorry mod, but that is an Accuracy International Arctic warfar rifle.

Notice the grip.

The M82 has a different grip.

---------- Post added at 12:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------




Drawn_Sword_of_God said:


> nice, pak army should stick with bolt actions as they are more accurate, reliable and have a greater range



Not really sure about the accurate part.

A big advantage of the Bolt action is that you eject the cartridge when you want to , and thus can afford to take your time, wait for the area to clear, then eject the cartridge at your place of choosing.


----------



## TaimiKhan

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> can anyone try to guess what it is?


 


Irfan Baloch said:


> of course the one and only Barrett M82 or famously called 50 cal. ?



Nops, its British Accuracy Intl AW-50 model.

AI is making some awesome weapons, better them Barret models. 

AS-50 is awesome.

AI's 7.62*51mm sniper rifle already with SSG guys,


----------



## Jango

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> can anyone try to guess what it is?



Uh, is it in reference to your post above about 6 contenders??

So, is this THE CHOSEN ONE?


----------



## Drawn_Sword_of_God

nuclearpak said:


> Sorry mod, but that is an Accuracy International Arctic warfar rifle.
> 
> Notice the grip.
> 
> The M82 has a different grip.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Not really sure about the accurate part.
> 
> A big advantage of the Bolt action is that you eject the cartridge when you want to , and thus can afford to take your time, wait for the area to clear, then eject the cartridge at your place of choosing.



when the bolt hits the bullet all of the energy goes to the bullet in a bolt action rifle. but in semi actions some of the energy goes to putting the next bullet into the chamber which gives the bullet less energy. which means less range and accuracy. worlds most accurate sniper with the longest range is the CheyTac 408 Rifle, a bolt action. its better known as intervention

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

RescueRanger said:


>




why he has make string or twine on his sniper rifle ?


----------



## Inception-06

From which county Pakistan is buying the Dragunv-sniper-rifle ?


----------



## Thorough Pro

Semi autos offer the advantage of quick follow up shots and are very useful / necessary when dealing with multiple threats.



Drawn_Sword_of_God said:


> nice, pak army should stick with bolt actions as they are more accurate, reliable and have a greater range


----------



## Thirdfront

Drawn_Sword_of_God said:


> when the bolt hits the bullet all of the energy goes to the bullet in a bolt action rifle. but in semi actions some of the energy goes to putting the next bullet into the chamber which gives the bullet less energy. which means less range and accuracy. worlds most accurate sniper with the longest range is the CheyTac 408 Rifle, a bolt action. its better known as intervention



Ha ha ha...... please don't type just because you have a keyboard.... rifles are not catapults, they are called fire arms for a reason....


----------



## Tehmasib

@nuclearpak describe sniper basics please????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Finally Sniper/DMM/SS training and equipment is being taken seriously.


----------



## Rafi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 474474

PA should go on a massive recruitment drive of a huge scale in order to get the most talented from across Pakistan for this specialized job :p Take full advantage of the gigantic population we have.


----------



## Rafi

474474 said:


> PA should go on a massive recruitment drive of a huge scale in order to get the most talented from across Pakistan for this specialized job :p Take full advantage of the gigantic population we have.



Believe me, some of the farm boys from all the provinces and AJ&K and the Northern Areas, are already crack shots by the time - they join the forces.






The Dragonov is not even used as a sniper rifle - it is used as a squad marksmen rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saumyasupratik

Rafi said:


> Believe me, some of the farm boys from all the provinces and AJ&K and the Northern Areas, are already crack shots by the time - they join the forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dragonov is not even used as a sniper rifle - it is used as a squad marksmen rifle.



This a PSL not a SVD. Different rifles and different action.


----------



## Rafi

saumyasupratik said:


> This a PSL not a SVD. Different rifles and different action.



Dragonov is used "generically"


----------



## XYON

Do any Turkish or local members here know the US$ price of a MKEK BORA 12 Sniper Rifle (7.62x51mm)?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Rafi said:


> Believe me, some of the farm boys from all the provinces and AJ&K and the Northern Areas, are already crack shots by the time - they join the forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dragonov is not even used as a sniper rifle - it is used as a squad marksmen rifle.




This pic is from 2012 Pak,Tukey,Afghn ex ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.U.R.B.

This one seems to be missing from this multimedia thread.






In this, Friday, Feb. 17, 2012 photo, a Pakistani Army soldier with the 20th Lancers Armored Regiment, patrols near his outpost, Kalpani Base, in Pakistan’s Dir province on the Pakistan-Afghan border.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

New Gen Sagem Sword (Multifunction weapon sights) also part of the french land warrior type prog:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## m haris khan

i want to be snipers man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n

Aeronaut said:


>


which sniper rifle is this i.e. the one our soldier is taking the shot with ?


----------



## Kompromat

@MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n

Range Master .50 cal


----------



## MilSpec

Bezerk said:


> SSG snipers
> 
> ese aren't from SSG but still, Good stuff!





Hope the corp commander is just observing (not sure what as he is still within the eye relief), but if he shoots, he is sure to get black eye................


----------



## Kompromat

I think he's just checking out


----------



## S.U.R.B.

sandy_3126 said:


> Hope the corp commander is just observing (not sure what as he is still within the eye relief), but if he shoots, he is sure to get black eye................



The finger is not on the trigger to give us a feeling that he's about to shoot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Rafi said:


> Believe me, some of the farm boys from all the provinces and AJ&K and the Northern Areas, are already crack shots by the time - they join the forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dragonov is not even used as a sniper rifle - it is used as a squad marksmen rifle.


Do u know i own a Dragonov and i use it to Hunt Bird in Azad Kashmir.
hehe and in all these years i have hunted just one bird rest were missed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

He could be a Member of the Frontier Corps Beluchistan or Quetta Corps, notice the Gun and his bad position, he should have better take position on a building or something like that or not ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blain2

Umair Nawaz said:


> Do u know i own a Dragonov and i use it to Hunt Bird in Azad Kashmir.
> hehe and in all these years i have hunted just one bird rest were missed.


A 7.62mm round for a bird? No wonder you missed the birds. There probably wasn't much left of it after getting hit by you.


Ulla said:


> View attachment 10525
> 
> 
> He could be a Member of the Frontier Corps Beluchistan or Quetta Corps, notice the Gun and his bad position, he should have better take position on a building or something like that or not ?


He is part of a cordon. Not much to do but to stand and not let any passerby's through.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Aeronaut said:


> View attachment 13344


good post- but not the best time to take the picture- especially with the mag out - saray machoo ki waat laga di



sandy_3126 said:


> Hope the corp commander is just observing (not sure what as he is still within the eye relief), but if he shoots, he is sure to get black eye................


lol - god observation


----------



## Kompromat

Pakistan Marines Sniper





Rangers

@DESERT FIGHTER Is this an original dragunov or the Bulgarian version?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aeronaut said:


> Pakistan Marines Sniper
> View attachment 15054
> 
> 
> Rangers
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER Is this an original dragunov or the Bulgarian version?



Most probably NORINCO..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

A sniper ? If yes why he did not wearing any cammo ?


----------



## Informant

Ulla said:


> View attachment 19759
> 
> 
> A sniper ? If yes why he did not wearing any cammo ?



VERY old pic. Look at the helmet, uniform. No armor, no jacket.


----------



## senses

My First post on this forum , Here is the video which my brother gave me as he is in ops area , the video is made by some FF unit as they got hold of some great camera . In the Video a Pakistan Army Sniper kills a taliban at a distance of around 800 m , I calculated the distance by speed of 0.50 cal x time .

First Pakistan army soldiers are observing the movements of these scums and then final a pair decided to take a shot , the shot is taken after 3:10

Most Probably 0.50 cal aka rangemaster was used.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=645561232176957

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

senses said:


> My First post on this forum , Here is the video which my brother gave me as he is in ops area , the video is made by some FF unit as they got hold of some great camera . In the Video a Pakistan Army Sniper kills a taliban at a distance of around 800 m , I calculated the distance by speed of 0.50 cal x time .
> 
> First Pakistan army soldiers are observing the movements of these scums and then final a pair decided to take a shot , the shot is taken after 3:10
> 
> Most Probably 0.50 cal aka rangemaster was used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=645561232176957



Thts one dead pig.. Thank you for sharing this... and Good luck to your brother.


........................ 


On topic:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## krash

senses said:


> My First post on this forum , Here is the video which my brother gave me as he is in ops area , the video is made by some FF unit as they got hold of some great camera . In the Video a Pakistan Army Sniper kills a taliban at a distance of around 800 m , I calculated the distance by speed of 0.50 cal x time .
> 
> First Pakistan army soldiers are observing the movements of these scums and then final a pair decided to take a shot , the shot is taken after 3:10
> 
> Most Probably 0.50 cal aka rangemaster was used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=645561232176957



That was one gorgeous shot. May Allah protect and grant victory to your brother and all our boys there. Welcome to PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

No,They are not

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PWFI

Could be ours, but they are not, it's not our environment, i have a feeling it's hellenic army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tehmasib



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

Steyr SSG 665 - AI Arctic Warfare

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

@cadet zain : Thanks for taking the time to blur the faces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

@Icarus @Xeric @balixd Are specialist snipers exclusive to SSG or are they being embedded with normal infantry or artillery units as well ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Bratva said:


> @Icarus @Xeric @balixd Are specialist snipers exclusive to SSG or are they being embedded with normal infantry or artillery units as well ?



Positive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X

Horus said:


> @cadet zain : Thanks for taking the time to blur the faces.


no problem bro...as i said ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Bratva said:


> @Icarus @Xeric @balixd Are specialist snipers exclusive to SSG or are they being embedded with normal infantry or artillery units as well ?


First tell me what are "Specialist Snipers"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Bratva said:


> @Icarus @Xeric @balixd Are specialist snipers exclusive to SSG or are they being embedded with normal infantry or artillery units as well ?


Why would Arty need snippers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

balixd said:


> First tell me what are "*Specialist Snipers*"



A man specifically groomed for the task of sniping? 



Xeric said:


> Why would Arty need snippers?



What happens if Artillery unit gets overrun by large army column ? Considering first line of defence i.e. Infantry has already been breached.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Bratva said:


> A man groomed specifically groomed for the task of sniping?
> 
> 
> 
> What happens if Artillery unit gets overrun by large army column ? Considering first line of defence i.e. Infantry has already been breached.


As far as i know, theres Designated Marksman and then the Sniper ---- i was just pulling your leg with specialist sniper thing .....
Infantry has Sniper units and the Markdsmen....

@Horus can you get it confirmed if we are usi.g .338 AI in military or if its the .308 variant....because i believe it was the later

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

balixd said:


> As far as i know, theres Designated Marksman and then the Sniper ---- i was just pulling your leg with specialist sniper thing .....
> Infantry has Sniper units and the Markdsmen....
> 
> @Horus can you get it confirmed if we are usi.g .338 AI in military or if its the .308 variant....because i believe it was the later



That's what I had in mind when I said specialist sniper 

The Expendables 2 - Sniper (Hand Gun) Scene :: Movie Scenes, Movie Clips and More


----------



## AsianLion

*Made in Pakistan: Pakistan Ordinance Factory Makes Indigenous Sniper Rifle*

_Hissan Khan _
November 27, 2014 





*RAWALPINDI – The country’s premier weapon factory has equipped the national armed forces with the first indigenous ‘Made in Pakistan’ sniper rifle, PakistanTribe proudly reported, namely 'Azb'.*

The Chairman of Pakistan Ordinance Factory (POF) Lieutenant General Mohamma Ahsan Mahmood proudly announced on Thursday that the manufacturing of country’s first sniper rifle was completed.

“We have manufactured the first sniper rifle at POF. Previously all sniper rifles used by security forces were imported from abroad. Now _Alhamdulillah _we can export Made in Pakistan sniper rifle to other countries,’ Ahsan told correspondent.

One of the technical staff at POF informed PakistanTribe‘s correspondent that this sniper rifle was a result of hi-tech capability of Ordinance Factory. “A powerful lens with night vision technology makes its use easier both in day and night times engagements. Now they can trace and target the hidden enemy with a weapon made in their own country,” he added.

POF Chairman also revealed that POF had manufactured many other latest weapons of small and large caliper. “We will exhibit all new weapons in coming Defence Exhibition.”

Not to forget that POF is run by the finest military and civilian technicians and managers. POF is currently considering to bridge the technological gap by replacing old plants and machines from export earning and commercial sales instead of seeking grants from Government of Pakistan.

The management has also prepared a three phased plan to change the working model of POF and make it self-sustainable in the next decade. Moreover, even at its current pace, 80 per cent of weaponry used by all security and paramilitary forces is prepared by POF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Bratva said:


> What happens if Artillery unit gets overrun by large army column ? Considering first line of defence i.e. Infantry has already been breached.


For that the last thing a gunner would require is a sniper in this case. Artillery guns ko ghar tu nh lay k jana gunners nay?

BTW, they have other small arms just as infantry does for local protection.


----------



## Path-Finder

From today's sad Incident Peshawar.


----------



## Rajput Warrior



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Snipers took clean shots on a few of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput Warrior



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Rangers > RAT - Qalandar Unit.









@DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

COAS with Azb DMR.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER




----------



## Kompromat

AZB DMR



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 282665


----------



## RescueRanger

OT but please can a PA expert clarify something for me: 




Is the order/precedence in which these badges have been worn by this person correct or not? Also possible to do AT Courses: Koh Pema, Glider & Frogman (without diver badge)?

Because from what I know the rocker goes at the TOP i.e "Sky Diver" then the diver qualification then Ko Pema i.e:





Or like this:





Input would be highly appreciated, trying to catch out a fake poser. @Irfan Baloch @That Guy @waz @Jango

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

RescueRanger said:


> OT but please can a PA expert clarify something for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the order/precedence in which these badges have been worn by this person correct or not? Also possible to do AT Courses: Koh Pema, Glider & Frogman (without diver badge)?
> 
> Because from what I know the rocker goes at the TOP i.e "Sky Diver" then the diver qualification then Ko Pema i.e:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Input would be highly appreciated, trying to catch out a fake poser. @Irfan Baloch @That Guy @waz @Jango



It seems correct order. Here have a look below links:

Pak Army official link:

https://www.pakistanarmy.gov.pk/AWPReview/TextContent.aspx?pId=363

https://defence.pk/threads/complete...ia-badges-brevets-on-pak-army-uniform.335823/


----------



## RescueRanger

TaimiKhan said:


> It seems correct order. Here have a look below links:
> 
> Pak Army official link:
> 
> https://www.pakistanarmy.gov.pk/AWPReview/TextContent.aspx?pId=363
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/complete...ia-badges-brevets-on-pak-army-uniform.335823/



Highly appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## Cameleer1512

Those pictures are nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Tehmasib said:


>



These are not PA, they are police. Islamabad Police ATS at Police Lines ( the range featured in WARR).  bit of useless information for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X

dragunov sniper in SCU-KPK


----------



## Soldier-X




----------



## SSG commandos




----------



## Black Ops

What the


Kepler22b said:


> SSG snipers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't from SSG but still, Good stuff!





Kepler22b said:


> SSG snipers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't from SSG but still, Good stuff!



Is there any age limit for an army officer to volunteer for OACC at SSG School Cherat?


----------



## echo 1

To all those that post pics off troops of any nationality thank you for blueing out the identity of the serving solider(s).


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Snipers Guns of Pakistan Armed Forces | How Snipers Works?*


----------

